# Black Light LED Flood Light



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Supposedly coupon code *70WUVFL* brings the price down to ~$20 with Free Shipping. If the link doesn't work, go to sansiled.com and search: 70W UV LED Flood Light









SANSI | LED Security Lights, LED Bulbs, Grow Lights...


Improve people's lives with technical innovations. Produce quality LED lighting products at affordabe price.




www.sansiled.com





*70W UV LED Flood Light*

*KEY FEATURES*

*Powerful UV Black Light:* 70W UVA LED black light flood light, with 12 ultraviolet Ceramic pixels (30,000 hours of long life, high power efficiency), 60° beam angle, covering a spacious room and party spot.

*Safe to Use:* Designed with 320-420 nm color wavelengths, it is used to illuminate only UV objects without affecting any surrounding area. Safe for eyes and human skin. It is also suitable for sterilization, plant growing and identifying fluorescent dyes.

*Fluorescent Reactive:* Ideal for illuminating most reactive pigments, paints and dyes with black light. Especially with neon-colored objects, the black lights work super cool for up body paint and other visible fluorescent materials.

*Easy to Use:* 360° adjustable mounting bracket for wall/ceiling mounting or just let it stand on the floor, online on/off switch, easy to set up and use. Glowing in the dark makes it perfect for Christmas, Halloween, club, party, aquarium, band, body art, etc.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ordered, thanks!


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I just ordered one too. For $20 how can you go wrong? _discount worked_


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Placed my order....for any interested parties, I was also able to successfully apply the discount code. Moreover, the seller offered PayPal as an option, so I was able to keep shared details to a minimum, which I like. 

Much appreciated @boo who? !


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I received mine. Works pretty well.


----------



## Paintingmirrors (Jun 3, 2021)

I just placed my order. It worked with the coupon still and allowed PayPal option. Fingers crossed its good as I have a whole area needing black light lol


----------



## shaynet (Aug 1, 2010)

I just placed my order as well... Maybe a year to upgrade the house spider wed to glow in the dark mega...


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I really would have liked the RGB. Tried & code doesn't work for that light.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

too bad it's not a real black light (~365nm) led but likely mainly purple (420nm) ... 

but for ~$20 i'd try it but it appears that the code doesn't work

amk


----------



## Paintingmirrors (Jun 3, 2021)

I got mine about a week ago! It is really awesome! It's pretty powerful and even if it's not a true black light it does pick up my whites and florescents to make them glow! I for sure think it's worth the money. It is very heavy duty.


----------



## dylanh1999 (Aug 3, 2021)

Sad I missed this!


----------



## Paintingmirrors (Jun 3, 2021)

I love the way it made my hair look! The glow contacts from camoeyes are cool with it and are going to make my mad scientist costume 💥🖤💚🖤💚🖤


----------

